# New logo leaked?



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/604823177135415296


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I like it a lot, looks sharp.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

This is supposedly the new alternate logo which I hate, but sportslogos.net claims that one of the logos must incorporate a basketball to meet the NBA's guidelines.

http://news.sportslogos.net/2015/05/22/atlanta-hawks-trademark-new-logo/


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Basketball Club aw yeah I like that a lot too


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

That secondary logo, I don't know...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613078528796585984


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't love them, but the black jerseys look the best IMO.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613547615108493312
Also in that link, some of the new merch looks good. I'll buy a few shirts.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

They're definitely taking a chance. I don't hate them, but I don't know how they'll stand the test of time.


----------

